# How far away is your plot?



## BagSeed (Nov 1, 2008)

I was just wondering how far everyones guerilla plot is from their house. Kinda looking for a guage of how far would be too far to bother with. Also, how often do you visit the plot and what is there(natural vegitation and un-natural :hubba. Thanks for any input too... This could be an interesting topic.


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 1, 2008)

if you have a car or truck its all on you how far you want to go. winter time is a good time to scout plots also the whole visiting thing is all dependent on the weather the less you go to a plot the better if your in and out you start to make trail's so taking different route's in is a good thing. if in the veg cycle there's warm weather and rain weekly to every other week you realy only have to visit monthly if you have preped the area before planting by digging hole's then fill them i use pro-mix, worm castins, bat and seabird guano's , and lime that will take the plant's almoast all the way threw veg i usually give them a good dose of fish emulsion a month into growth. when flowering starts i go every 2 weeks for the last 2 to 21/2 months to fertilize and water if nescacery. also if you want 10 plants then plant 50 there's lot's of loss in OD growing. and if your growing in numbers spread them out put 4-5 per plot


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 1, 2008)

i normally have a few near the house but most are about 15 minutes away. the less i have to travel with it the better.  and like pothead said 4 or 5 to a patch, plant alot more than you really want. i've learned not to plant in kudzo because its the first green plant to die around here, baby pines are a good place on a south facing slope. just a few ideas


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 2, 2008)

*We had ours a few miles from the house and visted them once a week.   All natural vegitation. *


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 2, 2008)

We chemical the crap out of our outdoors.We hit em with miracle grow every two weeks or so then hit them with MG bloom every two weeks or so in flowering.No expensive nutes for the outdoor ladies.If it's dry then you might have to water them once a week.
As for how far.Well it just depends on where the good spots are.The most important thing is not to be seen by anyone.The best places around here are logged out woods.You can usually drive up in the woods on an old logging path where no one can see your vehicle.Plus you can't find a better soil then in the middle of a woods.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Nov 2, 2008)

My plots go into the mountains just a 10 min ride away.The distance is not to much of a factor when considering the grow.Being seen going there with/without your gear is a concern.My last outdoor "Guerilla" grow was on a mountainside cliff face.If you wanted to get the girls,you would have to be an experienced climber in tuned condition or repel from a heli You need not go to those extremes,however you would like to do a scout,like previously mentioned.Scout in the fall or late winter.Take in account for the foliage in the spring/summer as to not deprive the ladies of sun.This will also allow for you to visualize entry and exit points for different approaches.DO NOT CUT DOWN TREES to allow for more light.Trees are cool,there is plenty of room for everyone,they also provide cover should you need to hide from flying pigs.Last but not least,take advice from all the members here on the board.They have been there, done that, and got ripped off... stay cool and good luck


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 2, 2008)

*I dont do the outdoors stuff anymore, maybe until the law changes UP here, but when I was a kid, I used to grow outdoors, way way before anyone was looking for it  

:farm: we tried to keep it close enuf so we could easily get to it, maybe 3/4 miles away at most, on the back 40, so to speak, we would ride out on dirt bikes or atv's to monitor the plants, making very good trails along the way, which, from above, would be like an arrow pointing right to the grow   

we wouldnt clear anything, just dig holes the size of a 5 gal bucket and prepare the soil with manure, adding kitty litter as needed

we didnt do badly, sometimes even harvested a plant or 3, however, the porcupines, deer, elk, bear and moose did much better, I used to complain the whole keeweenaw animal population was stoned :rofl:*


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 2, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *I dont do the outdoors stuff anymore, maybe until the law changes UP here, but when I was a kid, I used to grow outdoors, way way before anyone was looking for it
> 
> :farm: we tried to keep it close enuf so we could easily get to it, maybe 3/4 miles away at most, on the back 40, so to speak, we would ride out on dirt bikes or atv's to monitor the plants, making very good trails along the way, which, from above, would be like an arrow pointing right to the grow
> 
> ...


adding kitty litter  what is that for i never heard that one


----------



## kaotik (Nov 2, 2008)

really depends on your area.. i'm in the boonies, so all i need to do is cross the road, and i'm out of site. 
they were only about a 20 minute walk.. pretty thick bush here (though the logging companies are doing their best to change that now) no need to drive in my location.
 walking up a hillside with 7 1 gal containers every week keeps you in pretty good shape too.


----------



## BagSeed (Nov 2, 2008)

So if i have to drive 15 or 20 mins from my house that wouldn't turn into too much of a pain? I do lik Puffin said too, i ride my 4 wheeler to some woods by my house but i would like to find something a little more secluded, lol... The atv is a great help though...


----------



## kaotik (Nov 2, 2008)

too much of a pain? man if you have an atv, you can plant them 3 hours  away.. it's never to much of a pain with a quad.. it's an excuse to go quadding 
have fun and tend to your plants.. best of both worlds with a quad


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 2, 2008)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> adding kitty litter  what is that for i never heard that one


 
UP here our soil tends to be sandy and adding a bit of kitty litter [clay]holds moisture :hubba:


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 4, 2008)

BagSeed said:
			
		

> So if i have to drive 15 or 20 mins from my house that wouldn't turn into too much of a pain? I do lik Puffin said too, i ride my 4 wheeler to some woods by my house but i would like to find something a little more secluded, lol... The atv is a great help though...


just fly down a trail park the quad off to the side out of site and treck into the woods and find a sweet plot


----------



## Hick (Nov 4, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> We chemical the crap out of our outdoors.We hit em with miracle grow every two weeks or so then hit them with MG bloom every two weeks or so in flowering.No expensive nutes for the outdoor ladies.If it's dry then you might have to water them once a week.
> As for how far.Well it just depends on where the good spots are.The most important thing is not to be seen by anyone.The best places around here are logged out woods.You can usually drive up in the woods on an old logging path where no one can see your vehicle.Plus you can't find a better soil then in the middle of a woods.



....What on gawds green earth, would make you think that OD plants woudn't benefit from the proper organic fertilizers, just as ID plants do???
Speaking from experience, my crops greatly improved in quality when disposed of the MG products, and implimented organic amendments and "quality" nutrients OD.


----------



## BagSeed (Nov 4, 2008)

What is the farthest anyone has grown from home? These lower gas prices are opening all new locations, lol...


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 4, 2008)

*Read up on subcool's super soil.

Grab some bone meal blood meal, cocoa, a goos potting soil, green sand, sea kelp, ANYTHING you can get your hands on and layer it accordingly. I.e. nitrogen high products on the top, Potassium and soluble potash items at the bottom.

The earth should do the rest, it willl rain and as it does this your plant gets fed by itself!*


----------



## WEED HO (Nov 5, 2008)

My Back Yard


----------



## BagSeed (Nov 16, 2008)

Whats the farthest any of you have grown from home?


----------



## Thorn (Nov 16, 2008)

lol your repeating yourself hehe 

some very good info on here


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 16, 2008)

*:yeahthat:

P.s. I grow indoors, My grow is 5 ft away LOL!*


----------



## tesla (Nov 16, 2008)

I used to live in south Florida, I had about 4 or 5 plots 25 to 30 plants per. I would drive up North 2 times a week. Would tend garden and surf. By the  end of the season I would harvest maybe 25 to 30 plants most would fall victim to either the elements,humans or I would weed out the males. On a Average I would get about 10 lbs.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 18, 2008)

About 2 miles away  in a small pine plantation.  along a small stream.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> * I used to complain the whole keeweenaw animal population was stoned :rofl:*




ROFL!

Beautiful peninsula out there. Would look even better completely OG'n.


----------



## warzone (Nov 18, 2008)

hahaha



i grew outdoors once when i lived in georgia diddnt turn out that good only got about a half ounce off it. that was the only time i grew outdoors and im pretty much positive i did everything wrong lol. but as for how far. well i lived in a very small town and our street was off a dirt road by train track and the tracks lead right into a huge forest. so a nice brisk 15 minute walk away id say.



only problem was bobcats and wild hogs kept me away every now n then lol.



i started walking there with a 9mm pistol..........and thats how i got my first harvest and hog


----------

